# iCloud : télécharger ses photos en gardant info de dates (et lieux)



## quetzal (27 Juillet 2022)

Je voudrais télécharger toutes mes photos présentes sur iCloud pour les stocker dans un disque dur externe, puis les supprimer de iCloud, afin de dégager de la place. iCloud est saturé, et je n'ai aucun besoin d'avoir 6600 photos disponibles en permanence dessus, et donc de passer à un niveau d'abonnement supplémentaire à 50 Go.

J'ai commencé à télécharger mes photos par lots de 1000 sur l'interface iCloud. Lorsqu'on est sur l'interface, on voit bien les dates et même les lieux de prise de vue. Malheureusement, toute cette information précieuse semble se perdre lorsqu'on télécharge ses photos. Les noms, sont sous la forme IMG+numéro incrémentiel, et la date est celle du jour du téléchargement. Lorsque je supprimerais mes photos d'iCloud, cette information se perdra. 

Y a-t-il un moyen de télécharger ses photos sur iCloud tout en conservant, idéalement dans le nom de fichier, les dates et si possible les lieux de prise de vue, tout cela automatiquement ? Ce devrait être une fonction de base, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment le faire.


----------



## ericse (27 Juillet 2022)

quetzal a dit:


> Y a-t-il un moyen de télécharger ses photos sur iCloud tout en conservant, idéalement dans le nom de fichier, les dates et si possible les lieux de prise de vue, tout cela automatiquement ? Ce devrait être une fonction de base, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment le faire.


Bonjour,
C'est bien entendu conservé de base, mais à l'intérieur du fichier dans les metadata EXIF. N'importe quel logiciel de photo saura les récupérer là, mais si tu veux les voir, ou les recopier dans le nom du fichier il y a des utilitaires pour ça, cherche EXIF dans l'app store.


----------

